# Michael Bublé wird zum ersten Mal Vater



## beachkini (24 Jan. 2013)

​*Vaterfreuden für Michael Bublé, 37: Der kanadische Sänger und seine Frau, das argentinische Model Luisana Lopilato, verkündeten heute, 24. Januar, die Neuigkeit auf der offiziellen Webseite der 25-Jährigen unter der Überschrift "Mike und ich haben große Neuigkeiten für euch".*
Über einen Link leiten die beiden zu einem Video auf YouTube weiter, in dem sie das erste Ultraschallbild des Babys zeigen. Das Video endet mit der Botschaft: "Wir bekommen ein Bublé-Baby!"

Bublé und Lopilato lernten sich 2008 kennen, bevor sie sich 2009 verlobten. Im April 2011 gaben sie sich in gleich zwei Zeremonien, einer in Buenos Aires und einer in Vancouver, das Ja-Wort. Damals entschied sich das Paar dazu, auf Flitterwochen zu verzichten, und flog stattdessen nach Afrika, um dort Wohltätigkeitsarbeit für Kinder in Not zu leisten.

Seht euch hier das Video mit der frohen Botschaft an:


----------

